# Plastic restorer



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

https://www.meijer.com/shopping/pro...MIt_SJiqyU9QIV__bjBx0RkgBCEAQYAiABEgIt-fD_BwE
Anyone have any real world experience with this product? The new loader has some sun fade on the rear engine cover.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

m_ice said:


> https://www.meijer.com/shopping/pro...MIt_SJiqyU9QIV__bjBx0RkgBCEAQYAiABEgIt-fD_BwE
> Anyone have any real world experience with this product? The new loader has some sun fade on the rear engine cover.


Years ago I used something similar. 
Mcguire products are usually pretty good.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> Years ago I used something similar.
> Mcguire products are usually pretty good.


We use Mcguires and mothers and have been pleased just never the plastic restorer. I wonder if a restorer would be the best route or a plastic-specific spray paint


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

m_ice said:


> We use Mcguires and mothers and have been pleased just never the plastic restorer. I wonder if a restorer would be the best route or a plastic-specific spray paint


Faded? Will armorall bring it back?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

You should axe the polisher...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> Faded? Will armorall bring it back?


Yes faded


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> Faded? Will armorall bring it back?


I hate armor all but worth a try...we use mothers vlr instead


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

armorall is a protective coating. Don't think they make any restoration products. Ya,it makes it shiny,for a while---


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mountain Bob said:


> armorall is a protective coating. Don't think they make any restoration products. Ya,it makes it shiny,for a while---


I don't like how greasy armorall makes **** feel


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

m_ice said:


> I don't like how greasy armorall makes **** feel


Bugs stick to it really well


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Ajlawn1 said:


> You should axe the polisher...
> 
> View attachment 228845


Mark's more Polisher? What was all that holding back the sea and keeping it there talk?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Mother’s back to black works very well on faded plastic.  Let it soak in. Use a sponge then wipe it off later. 
Just like ur parking lots. Back to black


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

I haven't used it but Eastwood has an aerosol plastic dye. Supposedly you spray it on, it absorbs/drys, good to go, looks new for at least a few years.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

m_ice said:


> https://www.meijer.com/shopping/pro...MIt_SJiqyU9QIV__bjBx0RkgBCEAQYAiABEgIt-fD_BwE
> Anyone have any real world experience with this product? The new loader has some sun fade on the rear engine cover.


What brand loader and model number? If you are talking about the engine cover meaning "hood" be careful could be fiberglass

or you talking about a "grill" in the rear to let air in etc..?


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

I used a heat gun on my Avalanche’s faded plastic trim


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

The heat gun will work. It’s slow tho and also trans fluid with heat gun.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Spray it down with WD40... 

Great sales trick, or that's what I've heard from a used car sales man...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

We used to use Lemon Pledge (furniture polish) on dashes, etc. It might be worth a shot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> I don't like how greasy armorall makes **** feel


Back when I was a youngster, couple of guys that worked for my dad Armor Alled everything, including the vinyl seats. Apparently my dad was far less than pleased after hitting the brakes and just about sliding under the steering wheel.

One of those guys worked for me for a few years and still laughed about it. Wish I would have seen it.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

512high said:


> What brand loader and model number? If you are talking about the engine cover meaning "hood" be careful could be fiberglass
> 
> or you talking about a "grill" in the rear to let air in etc..?


Jd 244J engine cover


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I use Plexus, http://www.plexusplasticcleaner.com/about.html 
No greasey residue and doesn't attract dust.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

m_ice said:


> https://www.meijer.com/shopping/pro...MIt_SJiqyU9QIV__bjBx0RkgBCEAQYAiABEgIt-fD_BwE
> Anyone have any real world experience with this product? The new loader has some sun fade on the rear engine cover.


Not sure if $8.89 is worth the risk...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> Not sure if $8.89 is worth the risk...?


You sure you're not Dutch?

Pretty sure ours is fiberglass.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

m_ice said:


> Jd 244J engine cover


Yes, it is fiberglass (I had a 2013 244J) I used a product FIBERGLASS oxidation remover & color restorer, can be applied hand or buffer.

Or perhaps google etc. Congrats on your machine!

*Not sure how bad your paint is, but I'm sure there maybe other products that maybe better, wouldn't hurt to call a local body shop, they may recommend something better,etc


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

512high said:


> Yes, it is fiberglass (I had a 2013 244J) I used a product FIBERGLASS oxidation remover & color restorer, can be applied hand or buffer.
> 
> Or perhaps google etc. Congrats on your machine!
> 
> *Not sure how bad your paint is, but I'm sure there maybe other products that maybe better, wouldn't hurt to call a local body shop, they may recommend something better,etc


Yep,plenty of fiberglas gel coat products out there, with all the boats and RV's around.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

512high said:


> Yes, it is fiberglass (I had a 2013 244J) I used a product FIBERGLASS oxidation remover & color restorer, can be applied hand or buffer.
> 
> Or perhaps google etc. Congrats on your machine!
> 
> *Not sure how bad your paint is, but I'm sure there maybe other products that maybe better, wouldn't hurt to call a local body shop, they may recommend something better,etc


Thanks...paint is excellent


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> Not sure if $8.89 is worth the risk...?


I'm more worried about the results and not sure if they're reversible if I use the wrong product


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Well if it is painted fiberglas,treat it the same as a car. You are not working on plastic or fiberglas, you are working on the paint.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have used the product you posted. It works, but does not last forever.

The kid that works for me that was a detailer at the local car wash before he came here gave me a few of these Cerakote wipes... they work good, but I don't know that they would work great for larger plastics


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

https://www.jbtools.com/meguiars-m4...MIosOU9sOW9QIVJsmUCR3swQD1EAQYAyABEgLMnvD_BwE
Just ordered this from my mom and pop auto parts store...it will be here tomorrow. I'll keep everyone posted on the progress. Thanks


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Please do. Our 324j has the same hood issue and it's bugged me for a while now. Paints good but the hood makes the unit look old and not looked after.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> https://www.jbtools.com/meguiars-m4...MIosOU9sOW9QIVJsmUCR3swQD1EAQYAyABEgLMnvD_BwE
> Just ordered this from my mom and pop auto parts store...it will be here tomorrow. I'll keep everyone posted on the progress. Thanks


Remember...


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Back when I was a youngster, couple of guys that worked for my dad Armor Alled everything, including the vinyl seats. Apparently my dad was far less than pleased after hitting the brakes and just about sliding under the steering wheel.
> 
> One of those guys worked for me for a few years and still laughed about it. Wish I would have seen it.


In high school, I once used the stuff to shine up my snowmobile seat, major mistake!


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

jomama45 said:


> In high school, I once used the stuff to shine up my snowmobile seat, major mistake!


There was a joke back in the day, something like "Italian motorcycle tune up--take the slack out of the throttle cables,take some tension off the carb springs, and Armor All the seat"


----------



## Treeboy (Nov 8, 2017)

Years ago i worked for a big company and they had industrial interior cleaner plastic restorer for semi trucks. Its called blue blazes. Now i use it on my trucks its not cheap but not comparable to any store brands. It holds a shine and its scent like you cannot believe.. I have no idea why its not available at auto parts stores it would b a big hit.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Treeboy said:


> . I have no idea why its not available at auto parts stores it would b a big hit.


Probably the same reason why can't buy C-4 at you're local Hardware store...


----------



## Treeboy (Nov 8, 2017)

BUFF said:


> Probably the same reason why can't buy C-4 at you're local Hardware store...


It did get me high when i detailed my kenworth.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

This is step 1 of 3 oxidation remover, you can see part of the panel thats been treated


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Step 2 and 3 are complete...I wish I would have stripped decals and ordered new


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

m_ice said:


> Step 2 and 3 are complete...I wish I would have stripped decals and ordered new
> 
> View attachment 230123


Don't sweat it m_ice, it looks good


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Step 2 and 3 are complete...I wish I would have stripped decals and ordered new
> 
> View attachment 230123


Hmmmm... Been looking for an equipment restorer/cleaner for my used sales department...


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

m_ice said:


> Step 2 and 3 are complete...I wish I would have stripped decals and ordered new
> 
> View attachment 230123


Pat yourself on the back, looks great! I would be like you......I would replace the decals, use a "steamer" or heat gun on low going back and forth and gently peel, mineral spirits to clean remaining adhesive , apply new (watch out for air bubbles)

I have friend that come to our shop and we are waxing equipment this time of year etc, they think we are nuts, but the cost of what this stuff cost, why not try to keep it in nice shape? Looks good "ICE"

*****NOTE> Take a look at equipmentdecals.com


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hmmmm... Been looking for an equipment restorer/cleaner for my used sales department...


I shy away from freshly painted stuff at auctions, cause as they say, a coat of paint can cover a thousand sins...I already have enough of them.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

EWSplow said:


> I shy away from freshly painted stuff at auctions, cause as they say, a coat of paint can cover a thousand sins...I already have enough of them.


You sound like my Dad, he always said "a good guy on the broom can hide all the sins"..............

................And then I say something like "C'mon Dad, a car drove thru the concrete!"..............

..................And then he would say "99% of people don't even know what concrete's supposed to look like, just let it be, we don't have time to fix it now. We'll come back later and tear it out if we have to"............

.....................And then I'd say "If we don't have time to do it right now, how are we going to have time to do it right later?!"............

...............And then he'd would mumble something about the night I was conceived that I can't repeat here..................

The hood looks really good m_ice, much better than my childhood................


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I think they make a decal restorer


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Was at the deere dealer this morning and ordered new decals


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> Was at the deere dealer this morning and ordered new decals


MP money...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> MP money...


No kidding, especially to go blow all that money for it to just sit and get polished on in his shop...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> No kidding, especially to go blow all that money for it to just sit and get polished on in his shop...


Take it to the hurley thread.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> I shy away from freshly painted stuff at auctions, cause as they say, a coat of paint can cover a thousand sins...I already have enough of them.


My buddy worked at Ritchie Bros for quite a few years...

"Lipstick on a pig" was what he called them.

Them guys would "Earl Scheib" an old slobbering hog and some dummy would overpay for it cause it was pretty


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> "Earl Scheib"


Buddy in HS had his pickup painted by them, looked like Mr MaGoo painted it while drunk or hi....


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Buddy in HS had his pickup painted by them, looked like Mr MaGoo painted it while drunk or hi....
> View attachment 230319


In my 20s, I had a truck and van painted by them to match "company colors" (my other truck). The roofs didn't get painted, cause that was extra. Holes were filled with kittyhair. All in all, the paint job wasn't bad.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> "Lipstick on a pig" was what he called them.


All I can think of is Sarah Palin when people say that now...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> All I can think of is Sarah Palin when people say that now...


I think Miss Piggy.... not sure which is more hosed up....


----------

